# Kuhli Loaches - the great disappearing act



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

My fabulous independent Fish Shop has been on the look out for a good few months to try and get some more Khuli Loaches in for me, to no avail. 
There's rumours going around of a Khuli loach killer virus/problems with supply. My little Mr Khuli's on his lonesome after his buddy passed, and I'm trying to get a little group for him. 
Has anyone else heard/Does anyone know what's been going on? Or is it just a northwest supply problem? I see online there's suggestions of a virus in places, but wondering what others have heard.

Muchas gracias <3


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

I've not heard of any species-specific killer diseases going round, to be perfectly honest I doubt such a disease even exists. Stores around the UK seem to have them in stock; a disease 'pandemic' would be affecting supplies all over the country, not just at a regional level.

Have you tried some of the bigger stores in the North West such as Pier aquatics, CMC and Maidenhead aquatics?


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah, various places of all sizes over the past year or so. But if elsewhere in the UK are managing fine, I might just be unlucky and keep missing out. Bet the transport hasn't been getting through, people seem to drive on the other side of the road here 
Thank you for replying!


----------

